# Le coin des collectionneurs



## PATOCHMAN (13 Septembre 2009)

Voilà... 
En parcourant Portfolio, je vois que plein de monde fait des tofs, des toiles, des crobards...
Mais qui achète de temps à autres des images ?
Qui se paye à l'occasion ce petit plaisir que d'aucuns considèreraient comme superflu ?...

Ça m'arrive de temps en temps, en fonction de mes faibles moyens...

Ce fil pourrait être un endroit où parler de gens pas forcément connus, auxquels vous avez trouvé quelque qualité artistique digne de collectionnite...

Go!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h44 ----------

Je commence donc : 
Cet été, plaisir de rencontrer Sylvain Sorgato, et de discuter avec...

Personnage attachant, repères culturels communs et &#339;uvres à prix modique... J'ai craqué sur une dont je pourrai vous faire une tof' après décrochage de l'expo.


----------



## tirhum (18 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ça m'arrive de temps en temps, en fonction de mes faibles moyens...
> 
> Ce fil pourrait être un endroit où parler de gens pas forcément connus, auxquels vous avez trouvé quelque qualité artistique digne de collectionnite...


Dès que mes moyens me le permettront...
Je m'achèterais une de ses toiles : Yves Crenn...
Mariages de pastels, lavis et aquarelle... 
Qui vous laissent une impression étrange et prenante : regard posé, attention capturée...


P.S : en attendant, je vais acheter le bouquin...


----------



## macinside (20 Septembre 2009)

j'ai acheter il y a peu ce très bon livre de Willy Ronis







c'est toujours aussi frais 


_Edit : Si c'est pour parler plus spécifiquement et uniquement de livres photos, il y a ce bon sujet dans la section photo _


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Septembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> j'ai acheter il y a peu ce très bon livre de Willy Ronis
> c'est toujours aussi frais



'Tain, Mackie... Il s'agit juste de venir ici parler "d'artistes de proximité" dont tu as aimé le travail au point d'acheter une oeuvre. Je ne m'attends pas à ce qu'il y ait d'ailleurs des tonnes de posts ici... Il ne s'agit pas non plus de parader pour étaler ses achats... mais juste de montrer ce que l'on a acquis, par goût, passion même. 




> _Edit : Si c'est pour parler plus spécifiquement et uniquement de livres photos, il y a ce bon sujet dans la section photo _



voilà... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h59 ----------




tirhum a dit:


> Dès que mes moyens me le permettront...
> Je m'achèterais une de ses toiles ...



Je te souhaite... C'est pas mal, en effet...


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (29 Octobre 2009)

ayé, enfin trouvé 
sur mon mur, se trouve un dessin que j':love::love:... 
pas de scanner, donc difficile jusque-là pour moi de vous en faire profiter...
puis une idée incroyable a émergé dans ma tite tête : se pourrait-il que ce dessinateur ai un site internet ?  

donc voili voilou, pour vous, la cause/le résultat de ma recherche fructueuse 





​
et pour ceux qui aiment...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Novembre 2009)

Bon... Je me lance avec une des pièces de ma (modeste) collec...

Photo achetée il y a un an... Sur le slide, c'est la 3e, celle de Johnny Rotten.

Juste une envie de gosse qui s'est réalisée... Content! 
Ça trône désormais au dessus de mon lit... :style:


----------



## woulf (2 Novembre 2009)

EDIT: Oups, je me suis emporté en parlant de toiles, lithos et pas de photos.
Le ferai plus, promis !


Mais bon, Patoch, t'aurais pu acheter celle de Joey Starr plutôt


----------



## yvos (3 Novembre 2009)

_D'après ce que je lis dans le 1er message, il n'était pas voulu de circonscrire à la photographie donc si tu as la collectionite pour des dessins ou autres, ça peut le faire ici _


----------



## woulf (3 Novembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> _D'après ce que je lis dans le 1er message, il n'était pas voulu de circonscrire à la photographie donc si tu as la collectionite pour des dessins ou autres, ça peut le faire ici _



Effectivement 

Bon, faut que je prenne une photo de ma litho de la tête au carré de sosno et de la suppression de la Vénus de Milo, du même artiste.

Ce sont des (très beaux) cadeaux qui m'ont été faits, et je n'aurais sans doute pas investi de moi-même, mais j'avoue y avoir pris goût et j'aurai du mal à m'en passer aujourd'hui.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Novembre 2009)

Cool


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Novembre 2009)

Moi j'ai des photos d'elle chez moi


----------



## Zebrinha (3 Novembre 2009)

Ce n'est pas forcément de la "collectionnite", mais le plaisir de pouvoir avoir un jour chez soi une oeuvre d'un artiste qu'on admire... de pouvoir la regarder encore et encore en se disant "ouaaa, c'est beauuu!" et quelle chance, j'en ai une!

J'adore le travail de Catherine Thiry (peintre et sculptrice de chevaux) :love:

http://www.catherinethiry.be/albums/peinture/index.htm

Un jour je m'étais dit que je m'offrirai une de ses oeuvres quand je pourrai... des années après j'ai pu acquérir deux petites "études" (ça vaut le coup d'attendre!)

Ce serait formidable que je puisse un jour m'octroyer un de ses magnifiques petits bronzes, mais  ces merveilles là sont hors de prix!

Z


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Novembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Moi j'ai des photos d'elle chez moi



Je trouve ton portrait très choupinet... :love:

Sinon, les carrés quasi abstraits, j'aime bien


----------



## woulf (4 Novembre 2009)

Que ferais-je sans tibo, hein ?

Merci pour les liens web, en tous cas celui-là; 




l'autre faudra que je prenne des photos, mais pris entre deux maisons et donc un déménagement en plusieurs étapes, je l'ai pas sous la main...


----------



## aCLR (4 Juillet 2010)

Je savais bien que j'avais quelques boulots d'artistes :rateau:
Mais ne savant par où commencer, j'avais laissé de côté l'idée de vous les faire partager :rose:


Alors je vais commencer par les plus côtés. 

J'ai donc quelques affiches de Felix Gonzales-Torres, un artiste orienté minimal art. Une pile d'affiches s'expose au public qui peut s'approprier l'une ou plusieurs d'entre elles. Le but est double. Offrir la possibilité de posséder une uvre à moindre frais  et faire évoluer la pièce exposée :style:















​

Un trèfle à quatre feuilles de Delphine Coindet qui trône au milieu d'un parterre de cactées, ramassé lors d'une très belle exposition collective sur le thème du _jardin d'artiste_






Un 45 tours numéroté de Speedy Graphito que je mets en lien ici. Et un dessin dédicacé qu'il m'a fait à l'arrache devant le musée pour lequel il venait de concevoir l'identité visuelle. (un amour de jeunesse :love






À suivre


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Juillet 2010)

On vient de nous offrir une litho de Sergio Ferro

Les beaux parents avaient déjà une vaste toile chez eux, devant laquelle je suis resté scotché un paquet de fois, étant fan de techniques classiques :love:


----------



## aCLR (11 Juillet 2010)

En faisant du rangement, je viens de retrouver un tirage de Malik Sidibé. Voilà un moment qu'il attendait dans son enveloppe kraft que je l'encadre.
Une exposition de ses photos de jeunesse était organisée dans le centre photographique de ma ville. Et comme souvent, Malik avait improvisé un studio où tout un chacun pouvait venir se faire tirer le portrait. Et revenir quelques jours plus tard chercher son tirage que chacun allait religieusement faire signer par l'artiste.
J'étais venu avec une de mes pièces. N'étant pas content de l'attitude que j'avais proposé, il s'est amusé à me faire prendre la position d'un joueur de contrebasse. Et là, le pouce sur le déclencheur souple, ses yeux crépitaient.
Que du bonheur&#8230;






:love:



&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;




			
				patoch' a dit:
			
		

> On vient de nous offrir une litho de Sergio Ferro



Veinard&#8230;  
Très beau travail.


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Octobre 2010)

J'avais acheté quelques peintures, il y a un peu plus de quinze ans... 
Là, je viens d'acheter une photo lors d'une expo-vente, et c'est à cette occasion que je vais me permettre d'apporter une petite contribution ici. 



Pour revenir sur le contenu du premier post, on pourrait effectivement se demander pourquoi acheter une image alors qu'Internet nous permet en permanence d'accéder gratuitement à une infinité d'images en tous genres... 


D'abord parce que le fait d'acheter permet d'opérer naturellement une sélection entre la masse des images qui nous entoure et celle qui retient notre attention au point que l'on paye pour pouvoir en conserver une trace permanente. 

Il y a ensuite, je crois, un plaisir physique à posséder l'objet que l'on vient d'acquérir. Le toucher, le déplacer, se l'approprier... Comme le plaisir parfois presque charnel qu'on a en ouvrant, en feuilletant ou en refermant un livre, une BD, un recueil d'illustrations, etc... Voir une photo sur son écran d'ordinateur, de téléphone - ou autre - c'est une chose... Manipuler une photo encadrée, l'accrocher, la décrocher, la placer où l'on veut dans une pièce, c'est autre chose... 

Enfin, je dirais qu'intervient aussi - au moins parfois - le plaisir de soutenir l'artiste, l'encourager à poursuivre son oeuvre, récompenser son travail de création... En particulier si l'on connaît au moins un peu la personne... Si l'on prend plaisir à discuter avec elle de son parcours artistique, de ses espoirs, son envie de créer... 
Ce  qui est ici mon cas. Ceci dit, je précise que je n'ai pas acheté cette photo pour me donner bonne conscience ou pour faire ma bonne action. 
J'ai acheté cette photo parce qu'elle m'a tapé dans l'oeil, parce que j'adore l'ambiance visuelle qui s'en dégage... Son esthétique assumée de vielle carte postale, sa poésie simple, son invitation à une sorte de rêverie contemplative... 

Bref, voici *la photo en question*, et *ici* sur flickr. :love: 

Et la *page pro* de l'artiste, avec des infos et le calendrier de ses expositions. 

Voilà, j'espère ne pas avoir été trop long.


----------

